# My Baby



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well like you dont all alredy know but here is my baby.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks good as always.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you two have some kind of homing device??? LOL or is it RADAR?  Nice car Ms Bond.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*B15 stealth bomber*

her car belongs to the USAF.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

haha this is my first time seeing ur car nismogirl. Well thats probably because I only check out b14s. I have to say though, ur car is looking really slick. It's very clean and I like those rims.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I love my car lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey NismoGirl, how did you get your pics to actually come up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Tight ride girl.. Nice work


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

it must suck to find your car at night in an dark parking lot lol
looks good


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well guys its going back to stock looking now. No more painted rims, going to silver, no more painted/tinted tails, back to red. No more blue headlight, going back to halogen. And most of all, no more Nitrous. Going for something bigger and better now 

***Note*** 
Yes I'm keeping the Sentra.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *Well guys its going back to stock looking now. No more painted rims, going to silver, no more painted/tinted tails, back to red. No more blue headlight, going back to halogen. And most of all, no more Nitrous. Going for something bigger and better now
> 
> ***Note***
> Yes I'm keeping the Sentra.  *


haha someone is gonna go boost crazy


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

I never did like the dark everything look. I dunno, just not for me, but congrats... nice to see more fem's who take pride in their cars.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

that ride does look phat!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well guys I changed my mind again about the cosmetic aspect of things. This is what I'm doing now

Dropping it, Stillen front lip,and leaving it as is except might go back to stock colored rims.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

why changing the rim color? Just leave it as is, and drop it.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

i think the rim color you have now goes great with the car


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

What I might end up doing is stripping the wheels down, seeing if I like them ,and probably puttin a new coat of the same color. Right now its kinda dark b.c of the black paint underneath it so I 'm hoping that it will look a little better with the white primer under it.


----------

